
Multiple Tor security issues disclosed, more to come - VMG
https://www.zdnet.com/article/multiple-tor-security-issues-disclosed-more-to-come
======
aspenmayer
Can we agree that Tor picked up a stone no one thought could be moved, and
carries it around the world all the time, everyday? And despite and maybe
because of that, there’s gotta be a better way. The people clearly see the
value in the product, but it’s a shame there’s so little competition in this
software space, especially because for some, Tor access is a matter of life or
death.

Is Tor written in a memory-safe language? Are its builds reproducible?

